# Prüfung in nrw



## hecht 01 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
mein vater hat die prüfung schon gemacht und ich würde jetzt gerne nur prüfung machen und nicht die ganzen stunden davor geht das
ich meine mann kann da beim ordnungsamt anrufen und dir was zu schicken lassen aber ich weiß es nicht so genau deswegen die frage 
und da mein vater noch alles von seiner prüfung hat brauch ich nicht mehr die stunden vorher machen


----------



## SC-Fischer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

hmmm...was willst Du uns eigentlich sagen?#c???
soweit ich weiss,muss man in NRW keinen (Pflicht)Vorbereitskurs machen...

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## hecht 01 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

achso also kann ich einfachj beim ordnungsamt anrufen und die prüfung machen oder wie


----------



## SC-Fischer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

das weiss ich nicht genau...komme ja aus Bayern!...ruf einfach mal dort an und frage nach!...ein wenig Eigeninitiative hat noch nie geschadet!#q


----------



## Borg (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

Also, in NRW brauchste, wie gesagt, keinen Kurs. Musst Dich bei der für Dich zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde nach dem nächsten Termin erkundigen und Dich anmelden. Kostet 50,- €. Dann gibt es diverse Lehrbücher und Internetprogramme zum lernen. Am Besten, man studiert einfach mal den schon bestehenden Thread "Fischereiprüfung NRW" und da stehen eigentlich alle notwendigen Infos bereits drin .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*



Borg schrieb:


> Also, in NRW brauchste, wie gesagt, keinen Kurs. Musst Dich bei der für Dich zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde nach dem nächsten Termin erkundigen und Dich anmelden. Kostet 50,- €. Dann gibt es diverse Lehrbücher und Internetprogramme zum lernen. Am Besten, man studiert einfach mal den schon bestehenden Thread "Fischereiprüfung NRW" und da stehen eigentlich alle notwendigen Infos bereits drin .
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 Genau, so ist es....


----------



## hecht 01 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

die lehrbücher hab ich noch von meim vater


----------



## koksbirne (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

es gibt auch intensivkurse musste mal erkundigen im angelladen oder so


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in nrw*

Achte mal nen bissl auf Schriftbild und Rechtschreibung...|evil:


----------

